# Fiber Images Carbon Fiber Hood



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Yo guys- just wondering- I really want to get a fiber images carbon fiber hood for my 1994 B13. I know that there are a few other companies out there that possibly make one for our cars and might be cheaper but I just dont trust the quality as much. You get what you pay for. Do you guys know any authorized distributors for fiber images carbon fiber hoods for the B13? Now that I have the money and snow time is over its time to get some carbon fiber. ^_^ help me out.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> Yo guys- just wondering- I really want to get a fiber images carbon fiber hood for my 1994 B13. I know that there are a few other companies out there that possibly make one for our cars and might be cheaper but I just dont trust the quality as much. You get what you pay for. Do you guys know any authorized distributors for fiber images carbon fiber hoods for the B13? Now that I have the money and snow time is over its time to get some carbon fiber. ^_^ help me out.


pretty sure you can buy direct from FI


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Im going to call Fiber Images back. Thanks again. ^_^


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> Thanks, Im going to call Fiber Images back. Thanks again. ^_^


good luck.... message machine message machine....over and over ,,been that way for 3 years,,,lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> good luck.... message machine message machine....over and over ,,been that way for 3 years,,,lol


do they ever respond ?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> do they ever respond ?


not really....last time I called I left three messages over a week period,,,,never returned the call.. 

The other option is google/yahoo search Fiber Images hood... you'll find places that sell them that way...


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Exactly*

Exactly, Im gonna try calling them again however this is the reason why I was wondering if there are any distributors out there. I tried calling before but got no response. I'd like to get my carbon fiber hood in my lifetime if you know what I mean. Any one out there have any good experinces with a company that is an authorized distributor for Fiber Images Hoods and got there hood in a timely manner?


----------

